# Support group in ATL?



## MixLove (Feb 1, 2006)

Any1 from Atl or knows any support groups? :hide


----------



## peter9 (Jan 14, 2006)

*atlanta support group*

i haven't tried a support group before, but i'm interested how far i could extend my progress as an sa (been relying on medication and lowered my self expectations). i'm new here in atlanta,ga.if i find one i'll let you know and if you do pls contact me. thanks


----------

